# Lindsay, CA- ID: 8E Apache, male, w/animal control



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

Apache

Apache is a nice smaller sized male German Shepherd looking for a good home. 

All adoptions require an application and the approval of an adoption counselor. We would be happy to e-mail an application to you- just contact BJ at
[email protected].


Adoption fees are $25 + $8 for rabies + the cost of the spay or neuter surgery- ranging from $47 to $102 , (depending on the gender and size of the dog). Lindsay is located @ 20 miles SE of Visalia in Tulare County. This listing was updated: 7/13/08


Lindsay Animal Control
23611 Road 196
Lindsay , CA 93247
(559) 562-6577
[email protected]


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

*Re: Lindsay, CA- Apache, male, w/ animal control*

sorry posted wrong pic..

here is Apache










sorry about the size...


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

*Re: Lindsay, CA- Apache, male, w/ animal control*

funny thing is- he is listed on 2 different websites as urgent but both have a different picture of him, in fact the 2 different pics they used i think are of different dogs as one is darker and the other is lighter- sorry kinda got off topic


----------



## ryeguy355 (Apr 21, 2008)

*Re: Lindsay, CA- Apache, male, w/ animal control*

handsome boy.


----------



## Borrelli21 (Oct 16, 2007)

*Re: Lindsay, CA- Apache, male, w/ animal control*

Love the amber eyes..He looks like my Gunner...


----------



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

*Re: Lindsay, CA- Apache, male, w/ animal control*

news?


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

*Re: Lindsay, CA- Apache, male, w/ animal control*

still listed:

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=10914156


----------



## Mom2Sam (Jun 9, 2008)

*Re: Lindsay, CA- Apache, male, w/ animal control*

Got to love the ears!


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

*Re: Lindsay, CA- Apache, male, w/ animal control*

I can help transport in Northern California if needed. If so, PM me.


----------



## kess&ellie (Jan 14, 2008)

*Re: Lindsay, CA- Apache, male, w/ animal control*

Just came across Apache on DID. He's still available but has a euth. date of 8/25

http://www.dogsindanger.com/dog.jsp?did=1213589158082


----------



## ToFree24 (Jan 2, 2007)

*Re: Lindsay, CA- Apache, male, w/ animal control*



> Originally Posted By: GSDTrainstill listed:
> 
> http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=10914156













HELP


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

*Re: Lindsay, CA- Apache, male, w/ animal control*

Can we move to Non Urgent? First posted in July


----------



## ILGHAUS (Nov 25, 2002)

*Re: Lindsay, CA- Apache, male, w/ animal control*



> Quote: Just came across Apache on DID. He's still available but has a euth. date of 8/25


Let's keep an eye on his PetFinder and see if there are any updates. Hope poor baby got out yesterday or was given an extention.


----------

